# SMS Dating Betrug mit Adel Masche



## Redsand (25 September 2006)

Hallo erst mal! Die ganze Sache ging zirka schon so vor 10 - 12 Wochen los. Ich habe einen Bekannten, oder mehr einen besten Kumpel der sich vor 10-12 Wochen mal bei so einer SMS Dating Masche angemeldet hat, wie sie den ganzen Tag auf MTV und VIVA rauf und runter laufen. Is ja noch ok. Ich muß noch deazu sagen das es ein sehr gebildeter Kerl ist mit 25, und der beruflich sehr erfolgreich ist und bei einer großen Firma in der Entwicklung arbeitet. Ich weis das daher da ich in der gleichen Firma arbeite und ich ihn schon seit 6 Jahren gut kenne. Soviel nur zur Person. Gut, jetzt hat er da eine SMS hingeschickt, und auch prompt eine Antwort bekommen. Erst so weng Nr. ausgetauscht und telefoniert. Dann Fotos verschickt. Auf n Foto ein wirklich hübsches Mädel. Aber dann gings weiter. Er erzählte mir und nen anderen Arbeitskollegen jeden Tag neue Storys. Erst erzählte er das sie Adelig ist, also eine von und zu! Dann hat sie nen eigenen Reitstall, wohnt auf nen Schloß und is stink reich! Sie wollte ihm auch schon ein Auto schenken, das er aber ablehnte, weil er sie ja nicht wegen des Geldes liebt! Dann gehts weiter! Sie haben eigentlich drei Schlößer und nen PRIVATJET usw.! Ich würde ihm das ja alles gönnen, aber DA STINKT DOCH WAS!!!! Er hat seine Eltern eingeweiht Kollegen und Freunde. Zieht sich aber immer mehr zurück, und es kommt niemand an ihm ran. Er hat sogar mit seiner Freundin schluß gemacht! Mittlerweile sind sie, er und seine große Liebe, soweit das sie SICH LIEBEN und für immer zusammen bleiben wollen. Und jetzt kommts. ER HA SIE NOCH NIE IM LEBEN GESEHEN!!!!!!!!
Der Grund: ihre Mutter verbietet es. da sie ihn nicht für würdig hält, sie hat auch schon mit Polizei gedroht. Außerdem wollen beide nicht die Beziehung gefärden!
Sie telefonieren aber täglich mehre Stunden miteinander, mein einer Kollege hat sogar mal über Handy mit ihr sprechen dürfen! Sie Sagt aber immer sie will ihn selber anrufen, weil er ja net soviel Geld hat, und sie könne das halt ehr verkraften. Sie hat im auch schon ne Halskette geschickt, die in meinen Augen ziemlich billig wirkt und ihm ein Stoffherz in den Garten gelegt. Das ist ja gerade das was ich nicht verstehe. Das machen doch keine Telefonabzocker! Er is in letzter Zeit auch total komisch, hat sehr viel abgenommen und es machen sich alle Sorgen um ihn. Kenn auch von ihm private Freunde die das gleiche sagen.
Da passt doch was net. Er war früher immer so vernünftig. Das passt alles nicht!
Es gibt für mich  nur folgende Möglichkeiten:
1. Es ist eine verdammt profesienelle Abzocke. Aber er sagt ja es hat ihm           noch gar nix gekostet? Und schickt man da Halsketten?

2. Alle die ihn und mich kennen verarschen mich über 10 Wochen ununterbrochen. Aber 1. würde das niemand so lange machen. Und 2. würde ich das meinem beiden Kollegen nach 10 Wochen doch mal anmerken. Sind ja auch noch andere dies erzählt haben.

3. Es ist wirklich war. Dafür spricht: der Ort wo sie wohnen soll exestiert wirklich und die Schlößer auch. Steht aber auch alles im Internet!

4. Er ist psychisch durchgedreht und redet sich selber was ein. So ähnlich wie in "A beautyfull mind"

Meine Frage jetzt:................
Hat jemand da drausen schon mal von so einer profesionellen Abzocke gehört.
Könnt mir alles schreiben, auch wenn ihr mich für nen Spinner haltet. Es so wahr wie es hier steht.

Gruß Redsand


----------



## SEP (25 September 2006)

*AW: SMS Dating Betrug mit Adel Masche*

Möglichkeit 1:

Es ist keine Abzocke. 

Bisher jedenfalls.


Möglichkeit 2:

Dein Freund belügt dich. Dann musst du nach allg. Lebensstrategien vorgehen.



Erkenntnis für beide Fälle (heute Abend):

Wir sind hier möglicherweise nicht zuständig ...


----------



## Redsand (25 September 2006)

*AW: SMS Dating Betrug mit Adel Masche*

@ SEP
Möglichkeit 1:
is für mich irgendwie am wahrscheinlichsten. Vielleicht hat schon mal jemand von so ner Masche gehört?

Möglichkeit2:
das passt überhaupt nicht zu ihm. Das würde ehr so lang nicht aushalten. Und damit würde er ja alle die ihn kennen verarschen. Und mal ehrlich. Nach 10 Wochen?

Und wenn dieses Forum nicht das richtige ist, welches dann?


----------



## News (25 September 2006)

*AW: SMS Dating Betrug mit Adel Masche*

Natürlich gibt es jede Menge Abzocke, die darauf abzielt, SMS-Gebühren hochzutreiben. 
In diesem Fall verstehe ich das mit den Kosten aber noch nicht so ganz.
Das hier klingt potenziell teuer:


Redsand schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Bekannten, oder mehr einen besten Kumpel der sich vor 10-12 Wochen mal bei so einer SMS Dating Masche angemeldet hat, wie sie den ganzen Tag auf MTV und VIVA rauf und runter laufen.


...das hier aber wiederum nicht:


> Aber er sagt ja es hat ihm noch gar nix gekostet?


Es hat ihn wirklich nur eine SMS bei diesem Dienst gekostet?


----------



## Redsand (25 September 2006)

*AW: SMS Dating Betrug mit Adel Masche*

Ich kann jetzt nicht sagen wie oft er jetzt SMS über diese Agentur verschickt hat. Offiziell weis ich das mit dem SMS-Dienst gar nicht. Ich weis es von dem anderen Kollegen.
Hab heut auch die ganzen Fotos gesehn die sie ihm geschickt hat. von den sechs Fotos die sie ihm geschickt hat sind es, meiner Meinung nach, drei verschiedene Frauen.

Er hat ihr jetzt ein Parfüm geschickt. Durfte es aber nicht an die Privatadresse schicken, da diese irgendwie von der Post gesperrt ist, zumindest lt. ihrer Aussage. Sowas gibts doch auch nicht meines wissens. 
Die andere Adresse wollte er mir aber nicht verraten.

Ich weis, es hört sich alles so dermaßen bescheuert an. Ich kann mir da nicht wirklich was zusammenreimen.

Mit nix gekostet mein ich jetzt vom telefonieren her. Da sie ihn ja immer anrufen will. ich denk mal wenn man jeden Tag über eine Stunde telefoniert kann da schon was zusammen kommen.

ICh werde euch auf jeden Fall in den nächsten Tagen, Wochen und Monaten auf dem laufenden halten. Und vielleicht hört irgendeiner von euch irgrgendwo maql was darüber. Bis denne...


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (26 September 2006)

*AW: SMS Dating Betrug mit Adel Masche*

Nennt sich die gute etwa "Monique Chantal von Trinitz", mit Schloß, Rolls und Privatjet?


----------



## Redsand (26 September 2006)

*AW: SMS Dating Betrug mit Adel Masche*

Hey, so ähnlich. Sie nennt sich Nadin von Gutenburg, oder öttingen wallerstein. Den namen ottingen wallerstein gibt es wirklich, hab ich schon geschaut. Das mit dem Schloß stimmt und nen Privatjet hat sie auch. Nen Rolls aber soweit ich weis net. Dafür aber nen anderen Nobelschlitten.

Erzähl bitte noch weng mehr. Was weist du noch darüber?


----------



## Redsand (26 September 2006)

*AW: SMS Dating Betrug mit Adel Masche*

Wie kann ich hier ein Bild einfügen. Hab auch ein Foto von ihr. Mein Kumpel hat es mir vor Wochen als MMS geschickt. Kann ich hier sowas einfügen?


----------



## Juri (26 September 2006)

*AW: SMS Dating Betrug mit Adel Masche*



Redsand schrieb:


> Kann ich hier sowas einfügen?


Solange Du nicht nachweisen kannst, dass sie mit einer Veröffentlichung ihres Bildes einverstanden ist: Nein!


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (26 September 2006)

*AW: SMS Dating Betrug mit Adel Masche*

Dürfte auch kein Zusammenhang mit dieser Monique Chantal von Trinitz bestehen. Sie war mit dem Nick ItsyBitsy mal verarschend in diversen Foren unterwegs und hatte eine @trashmail-Mailaddy.

Außerdem gibt es kein Bild von ihr; deshalb würde die Einstellung eines Bildes wohl nichts bringen.


----------



## panzerschütze (27 September 2006)

*AW: SMS Dating Betrug mit Adel Masche*

Ich finde Du machst Dir zurecht Sorgen um Deinen Freund und ich gebe Dir auch recht, da ist etwas faul im Staate Dänemark. Vielleicht haben wir es hier mit einer ganz neuen und sehr perfiden Masche von SMS-Chat-Betreibern zu tun. Sie beschränken sich womöglich nicht mehr nur auf animierte SMS sondern bauen zusätzlich eine ganze, zum Teil mit realen Elementen versehene, Story um den eigentlichen Dienst auf. Versenden billigen Modeschmuck und  rufen sogar von sich aus an.

Mich haben einige Deiner Ausschnitte stutzig gemacht, die auf Call-Center-Aktivitäten hindeuten, wie z.B. nicht vorhandene Erreichbarkeit. Weder kann er anrufen, noch an Adressen etwas versenden. Auch die Geschichte mit der Mutter, die das angeblich nicht wünscht und alles im Verborgenen geschehen muss sind Indizien auf Call-Center-Aktivitäten.

Ob ich mit meiner Vermutung richtig liege kannst Du nur damit überprüfen, ob Dein Freund in der Zwischenzeit, weiter SMS an Premium Nummern versendet hat. Das musst Du irgendwie raus finden! Sollte das wirklich der Fall sein, haben wir es hier mit einer noch nie da gewesenen, zumindest nach meinem Kenntnisstand,  und zutiefst perfiden Masche zu tun. Ich hoffe für Deinen Freund, dass ich falsch liege...


----------



## Redsand (27 September 2006)

*AW: SMS Dating Betrug mit Adel Masche*

An sowas in der Art hab ich mir auch schon gedacht. Wollte ihn gestern Anrufen, aber er ist ewig nicht rangegangen und als er dann ran ging meinte er wir sollen ihn endlich in Ruhe lassen! Hallo? Und heut auf der Arbeit hab ich ne Mail bekommen das wir ihn doch in ruhe lassen sollen und er erst mal keinen kontakt zu uns will. Was soll den das bitte? Wir waren mal beste Kumpels!
Werd ihn nachher mit meinen anderen Kollegen besuchen. 
Wird halt schwer festzustellen sein ob er noch den Premium Dienst nutzt. Glaub nicht das er das zugeben würde.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 September 2006)

*AW: SMS Dating Betrug mit Adel Masche*

Da kann man dem Kollegen nur zur äußersten Vorsicht raten. Einer meiner Kollege hat auf diese Art und Weise letztendlich 125.000 Euro innerhalb eines halben Jahres eingebüßt. Per SMS geflirtet und daraufhin persönlich kennengelernt (die "Dame" gab falsche Identität an). Sie hat nach und nach für diverse Dinge Geld erbeten und auch immer erhalten (Originalton "für die Frau, die ich liebe, tue ich alles").

Innerhalb von 6 Monaten war die Kohle komplett weg, und die "Dame" auch. Nur über die Mobilfunknummer konnte die Staatsanwaltschaft nach Strafanzeige ihre wahre Identität feststellen. Das Geld war jedoch bereits in Bosnien versickert, und das Urteil lautete auf lediglich 18 Monaten auf Bewährung, da der Richter dem studierten Bankbetriebswirt eine gewisse Sorglosigkeit nicht absprach.


----------



## Redsand (2 Oktober 2006)

*AW: SMS Dating Betrug mit Adel Masche*

Sers, also aktueller Stand ist: er hat mir und nen anderen Bekannten die Freundschaft gekündigt, und hat gemeint er will jetzt erst mal nix mehr mit uns zutun haben??? War wöllig von der Rolle und hat uns net mal ins Haus gelassen. Das beste war, zufällig hat er grad in dem Moment mit der Tussi telefoniert. Wollte uns aber nicht mit ihr sprechen lassen und hat gemeint das sie die Sache genauso sieht wie er. 
Was will man da noch machen? Ich denk mal der Typ is einfach nur noch krank...


----------



## Greenhorn (3 Oktober 2006)

*AW: SMS Dating Betrug mit Adel Masche*

Das klingt wie bei einem Alkoholiker, der in die Sucht reingeraten ist und sich das nun nicht selbst zugeben will. Das einzige, was ihr da wohl noch machen könnt, ist ihn wissen zu lassen, dass ihr im Notfall noch immer für ihn da seid, d.h. sein soziales Netz nicht ganz reißen zu lassen. Dies solltet ihr auch ggf. seinen Angehörigen mitteilen, sofern ihr Kontakt zu denen habt. Ansonsten könnt ihr ihm wohl nur noch helfen, wenn er schon so weit unten ist, dass er sich endlich helfen lassen will ...

Viel Glück!


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Oktober 2006)

*AW: SMS Dating Betrug mit Adel Masche*

Mahlzeit
beschämend zwar aber ich bin auch auf so ne scheiße reingefallen...der Name der (war es überhaupt eine) Frau war Jessy,sollte aus Osnabrück stammen...hat es geschafft mich so lange zu blenden bis Geld alle war...da ging einiges an die 81818 durch...
Die einzige Frage die mich jetzt allerdings beschäftigt ist, ob es irgendwie eine Möglichkeit gibt mein Geld zurück zu bekommen...
wenn da irgendwer schon mal was gehört hat,dann teile er mir das bitte mit..
Danke euch...
  Thorsten


----------



## Redsand (25 Oktober 2006)

*AW: SMS Dating Betrug mit Adel Masche*

Also, ich hab jetzt ca. vier Wochen nix mehr von ihm gehört. Hat uns ja damals dann die Freundschaft gekündigt. Mal schauen... In der letzten Mail hat er dann geschrieben: "vielleicht flattert ja demnächst ne Einbladung zur Hochzeit ins Haus"!!! Klar, und hat se noch nie gesehn. Also das wars jetzt erst mal von mir. Wenn ich was neues höre, meld ich mich natürlich wieder.

Gruß Redsand


----------



## stieglitz (25 Oktober 2006)

*AW: SMS Dating Betrug mit Adel Masche*



Redsand schrieb:


> Also, ich hab jetzt ca. vier Wochen nix mehr von ihm gehört. Hat uns ja damals dann die Freundschaft gekündigt. Mal schauen... In der letzten Mail hat er dann geschrieben: "vielleicht flattert ja demnächst ne Einbladung zur Hochzeit ins Haus"!!! Klar, und hat se noch nie gesehn. Also das wars jetzt erst mal von mir. Wenn ich was neues höre, meld ich mich natürlich wieder.
> 
> Gruß Redsand



Na, ich denk, der schämt sich jetzt einfach nur.
Geht mal wieder ganz, ganz vorsichtig auf ihn zu.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Januar 2007)

*SMS Dating Betrug*

Hallo ich habe grade 200 Euro verloren für nichts, bis die Meldung kam sie haben einen Umsatz von... gemacht Sie (ich muss ja auch von was Leben) nur schöne Worte bis es zum Treffen kommen sollte. Da habe ich genauer nachgefragt nichts folgende Nummer …33666 unter dem Namen Diana.


----------



## Reducal (13 Januar 2007)

*AW: SMS Dating Betrug*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Da habe ich genauer nachgefragt...


Und was hattest du zuvor gewählt und wie bist du auf den Kontakt überhaupt gekommen?


----------

